# call of duty world at war black screen



## ericthegreat (Aug 4, 2009)

hey guys, this will be my second post here. i recently got cod waw for my laptop. whenever i load the first level on solo it will do the mission briefing video just fine, but whenever it starts to actually load the level it just freezes, and the sound skips a lot.

then the screen goes completely black and I have to reboot my computer. i can't even go to task manager whenever it freezes. before everyone asks, i will specify my system specs. i should be able to play it because i can play cod4 and fallout 3.

Windows XP with service pack 3
Intel Core 2 Duo T5250 @ 1.50 GHZ 987 mhz (where it says 987 mhz it used to say 1.50, and i just noticed this.. literally.)
1.00 GB of RAM
NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GS

any advice is greatly appreciated and I will return if i have solved any problems so that maybe someone who has the same problem can solve it as well.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

> Intel Core 2 Duo T5250 @ 1.50 GHZ 987 mhz (where it says 987 mhz it used to say 1.50, and i just noticed this.. literally.)


it could be that your laptop is set to consume less power and to save battery life
go to control panel -> power options
and see if you can set the performance to maximum

also for the game, try to download the latest patch for the game
also try this fix:
control panel -> sounds and audio devices, under speaker settings choose advanced -> performance
set the hardware acceleration to BASIC (move the marker to steps to the left)
click apply and try the game now


----------



## ericthegreat (Aug 4, 2009)

i tried getting patch v 1.1 and that didn't work. i tried the speaker setting, nothing. i tried the battery setting and it didn't work. what patch should i try? i don't understand why this game isn't worknig. i can play fallout 3, call of duty 4, and mgs 2 substance. does anyone have any other advice? i kinda wish i wouldn't have bought this game. i never had a problem like this one lol.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey Ericthegreat, and welcome to TSF.

I'm still wondering if you increased the CPU speed. Can you uplaod a screenshot of the first tab from CPU-Z. Another thing is that you should download and install up to the latest patch. Here is a link to all the patches in one, its over 2 gigs so it will take some time to download.


----------



## ericthegreat (Aug 4, 2009)

I dont have an account at that site. Shouldn't the people who made this game provide all the patches to the consumers for free? Where can I get them free of charge because I really don't want to have to make an account and pay that much a month just for patches... and I didn't understand that cpuid site. What am I supposed to even do there?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

the registration to fileplanet is free
look at the left 
"REGISTER FOR FREE"
just register to be able to download the file


----------



## ericthegreat (Aug 4, 2009)

All right, I registered and now I'm waiting to download the file. I shall return and let you people know if this fixed the problem, which it probably won't oif nothing else has worked.


----------



## steveb1234 (May 1, 2009)

you could also try upgrading your motherboard bios - there is an upgrade that specifically fixes a problem with series 8 nvidia cards.


----------



## ericthegreat (Aug 4, 2009)

I tried downloading the patch but it keeps getting an error halfway through download. it loses connection and then i have to restart lol. what a pain. anyways, how do i update drivers for my motherboard?


----------



## steveb1234 (May 1, 2009)

You need to obtain the latest motherboard bios update from the manufacturers web site.
It should also give install instructions-choose the windows version and not dos.
this should then flash your bios from your desktop.
the laptop/desktop manufacturer should also have a bios upgrade listed.
try downloading from a different connection if you still have connection issues.


----------



## ericthegreat (Aug 4, 2009)

steveb1234 said:


> You need to obtain the latest motherboard bios update from the manufacturers web site.
> It should also give install instructions-choose the windows version and not dos.
> this should then flash your bios from your desktop.
> the laptop/desktop manufacturer should also have a bios upgrade listed.
> try downloading from a different connection if you still have connection issues.


thank you. i have no idea what kind of motherboard i have though. i probably should have gotten a faster frontside bus. how good is my graphics card? it should support it, correct?

i'm running two cores each at 1.50 ghz. so that would be three ghz combined. i have a dell inspiron 1520 laptop. how can i find out where to get a bios upgrade?


----------



## steveb1234 (May 1, 2009)

the bios upgrade should be listed at the dell website.


----------



## ericthegreat (Aug 4, 2009)

steveb1234 said:


> the bios upgrade should be listed at the dell website.


i upgraded my bios, downloaded the patches, and still getting the same error.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Could you please download Everest and SensorsView, check your temperatures both while idle and also after about 20 minutes of gameplay.

Post the temperatures back here.


----------



## ericthegreat (Aug 4, 2009)

Lord Sirian said:


> Could you please download Everest and SensorsView, check your temperatures both while idle and also after about 20 minutes of gameplay.
> 
> Post the temperatures back here.


that is a great ******* idea if it would actually load the first mission. i guess i'll just sell this stupid game on amazon. thanks for trying to help though.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi again ericthegreat, sorry if I wasn't clear before, but by "After about 20 minutes of gameplay" I mean after 20 minutes of any sort of gameplay, obviously gameplay of CoDWaW is going to be impossible, but if you have other games that run ok (like the ones in your original post), use them. Also, there is nothing to prevent posting your idle temperatures.

Given that this is a laptop, overheating is one of the most likely causes, you don't have to sell the game if you don't wish to.


----------



## ericthegreat (Aug 4, 2009)

Lord Sirian said:


> Could you please download Everest and SensorsView, check your temperatures both while idle and also after about 20 minutes of gameplay.
> 
> Post the temperatures back here.


what all do i need to post from everest because it is.... a lot of information and i don't have the patience to copy and paste that entire thing lol. my tempreature read 70 degreees though.


----------



## ericthegreat (Aug 4, 2009)

Lord Sirian said:


> Hi again ericthegreat, sorry if I wasn't clear before, but by "After about 20 minutes of gameplay" I mean after 20 minutes of any sort of gameplay, obviously gameplay of CoDWaW is going to be impossible, but if you have other games that run ok (like the ones in your original post), use them. Also, there is nothing to prevent posting your idle temperatures.
> 
> Given that this is a laptop, overheating is one of the most likely causes, you don't have to sell the game if you don't wish to.


Field	Value
Computer	
Operating System	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
OS Service Pack	Service Pack 3
DirectX	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name	D7FPGDF1
User Name	eric

Motherboard	
CPU Type	Unknown, 1500 MHz (7 x 214)
Motherboard Name	Dell Inspiron 1520
Motherboard Chipset	Unknown
System Memory	1024 MB
BIOS Type	Phoenix (07/11/08)

Display	
Video Adapter	GeForce 8400M GS (256 MB)
Video Adapter	NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GS (256 MB)
Monitor	Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB]

Multimedia	
Audio Adapter	SigmaTel Audio

Storage	
IDE Controller	Intel(R) ICH8M 3 port Serial ATA Storage Controller - 2828
IDE Controller	Intel(R) ICH8M Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2850
IDE Controller	Ricoh Memory Stick Controller
IDE Controller	Ricoh MMC Host Controller
IDE Controller	Ricoh xD-Picture Card Controller
SCSI/RAID Controller	APUQUJ15 IDE Controller
Disk Drive	TOSHIBA MK1246GSX (111 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive	RWVA BS56VCX SCSI CdRom Device
Optical Drive	TSSTcorp DVD+-RW TS-L632H
SMART Hard Disks Status	OK

Partitions	
C: (NTFS)	108454 MB (30553 MB free)

Input	
Keyboard	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse	Synaptics PS/2 Port Pointing Device

Network	
Network Adapter	Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Network Adapter	Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-Card (192.168.1.130)

Peripherals	
Printer	Fax
Printer	Microsoft XPS Document Writer
USB1 Controller	Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2830 [NoDB]
USB1 Controller	Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2831 [NoDB]
USB1 Controller	Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2832 [NoDB]
USB1 Controller	Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2834 [NoDB]
USB1 Controller	Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2835 [NoDB]
USB2 Controller	Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 2836 [NoDB]
USB2 Controller	Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 283A [NoDB]
USB Device	Laptop Integrated Webcam
USB Device	USB Composite Device
Battery	Microsoft AC Adapter
Battery	Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery

SENSORS VIEW:

CPU: 71 degrees Celsius/160 degrees Fahrenheit
GPU: 62 degrees C/ 144 F
HD0: 44 C/112 F
CPU Clock 518 MHZ
CPU Usage 4%
Memory Usage 43%
HDD Usage 0%
NIC Usage 0%

Then there is a graph with red and yellow lines at seventy percent... is this what you guys needed?


----------



## ericthegreat (Aug 4, 2009)

hello????


----------



## LittleMissTiny (Sep 16, 2009)

This first post sounds exactly like my problem :/
Wish I could help! If I get it fixed ill let u know
xxx


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

That is when the laptop is on idle? You only have 4% usage. 

If it is on idle your CPU is around 30C too hot. I would expect a laptop to be around 45C on idle and in the high 50's on load. You hard drive shouldn't begetting hotter than 40C and your graphics card is really hot too. Even if this is a lod temp it is still way too high.

You should think about getting this laptop cooler.

Antec Cooling system for notebook computers Model Notebook Cooler 200 - Retail
$59


----------



## ericthegreat (Aug 4, 2009)

hello?


----------



## ericthegreat (Aug 4, 2009)

Mcninjaguy said:


> That is when the laptop is on idle? You only have 4% usage.
> 
> If it is on idle your CPU is around 30C too hot. I would expect a laptop to be around 45C on idle and in the high 50's on load. You hard drive shouldn't begetting hotter than 40C and your graphics card is really hot too. Even if this is a lod temp it is still way too high.
> 
> ...


what if i turn my computer off for a few hours? will that make the game play?


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

It may let you play for a few minutes, but if your laptop is heating up that much then you really need a laptop cooler such as the one Mcninjaguy suggested.

Also, having a computer overheat is very bad for the parts, especially over the long term.


----------



## ericthegreat (Aug 4, 2009)

Lord Sirian said:


> It may let you play for a few minutes, but if your laptop is heating up that much then you really need a laptop cooler such as the one Mcninjaguy suggested.
> 
> Also, having a computer overheat is very bad for the parts, especially over the long term.


yeah i'll defnitely invest into one. how long should i turn my computer off to make sure it's not too hot?


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

I doubt you'll get much use at all out of it if it's getting that hot when idle. But basically wait until the computer is cold to touch.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

if you have an standard fan at home (yes, the big one) try to put it near the laptop to see if it helps, of course you need to get the laptop cooler ASAP


----------



## ericthegreat (Aug 4, 2009)

it got a little bit further into the load screen, but it still froze and that is when it was cold to touch. do i need to upgrade my processor? it's a intel core 2 duo @ 1.50 ghz.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

No. You need a laptop cooler like the one suggested above.


----------



## ericthegreat (Aug 4, 2009)

I got it working! Here is what I did:

Let my computer cool off for a few hours. Uninstalled the game, reinstalled it, installed all the patches one by one, turned the graphics settings all the way down. Downloaded latest driver update for my nvidia, then boo yah! The game now works. It's running a little laggy though. Maybe who ever else had the same problem can fix it now as well. Thanks you guys, it means a lot.


----------



## ericthegreat (Aug 4, 2009)

anyone know of a way i can get waw to run faster? it's not running like it should... but at least it's working, but it's annoying having it skip frames and load so laggish when something blows up lol. i turned the graphics settings all the way down??


----------

